# More To Life Day / Workshop - 19 March 2011 (London)



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a member of a website called More To Life (Support for the Involuntarily Childlessness) - http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/moretolife/ - and they are having a Get Together / Workshop on Saturday 19th March - http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/moretolife/?id=14958

Thought some of you ladies here may be intersted in attending? I'm going, so may be see some of you there?

Tamsin
xx


----------

